# [SOLVED] Water Cooling



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

I put some LED's in my desk/computer mod, so as an accommodation for the extra heat, I switched to water cooling. The annoying thing is I do not want to plug in system fans because they are loud and annoying, but without them on boot my computer just says "system fan failed" Is there any way to prevent this?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Water Cooling*

Is there an option to turn off CPU fan alarm in your bios... you will probibily have to change it to IGNORE. If not then no, not unless you plug another fan into the CPU fan socket.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Water Cooling*

Even though your CPU is now water cooled (which system did you go with?), other components on the motherboard and the HDD will create heat that needs to be exhausted from the case. It would be a good idea to run at least one exhaust fan to help keep things cool.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Water Cooling*

Same as gavinzach.
Liquid cooling offers no advantages over air for the normal user so some air movement in the case is still required.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Water Cooling*

^ same as above i should of mentioned that.

You wouldn't like my pc then i always run my 480's at 80% fan speed as i have watched my cards reach 100 degrees while the "auto fan adjust" COUGH COUGH was letting my fans spin at 25-30%.


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Water Cooling*

Ok, thanks everyone.


----------

